# It was snowing here tonight!



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes, snow! 

I love when it snows - there's something very "safe" about it - perhaps it sounds ridiculous to some, but it's something within, memories, I suppose - - -

I always think of "whose these woods these are . . . " a fireplace, the NYT puzzle, the smell of bread baking, hot tea and laughter - - - it all works for me.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

... I think I know.
His house is in the village though;
He will not see me stopping here
To watch his woods fill up with snow.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

MaryH said:


> ... I think I know.
> His house is in the village though;
> He will not see me stopping here
> To watch his woods fill up with snow.


That's one of my favorite poems. I added a tune to it when I was a teenager! 

I loooooove snow!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Mary,

My very best friend, gave this to me years ago - - - oh, how I love it!

I met and loved David McCord, he was a personal friend of Frosts', and became a dear friend of mine . . .


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I love the snow when its first coming down, but as it piles up and cars drive in it, it becomes a mess of slush that I have to walk through to get to work - that's when I wish spring would come sooner LOL.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I always love to see the first snow,you can almost hear it fall so crystaline...It's magical... I love it when it's on the trees ,like white frosting. I do love the snow and the sparkling in the sun.

Then after it's all mushy,slushy and around for a while...I'm ready for spring.


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Allie, I am sooo jealous!! I just love the snow!!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

We had a tiny bit of snow yesterday. Its gone now, but the kids were soooo excited to see it!  The malts on the other hand, wanted to get their paws out of it and back inside. lol


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

lori said:


> Allie, I am sooo jealous!! I just love the snow!!


Don't be too jealous, sweet Lori - - - this is all we got! 

I can hear the trucks out sanding - I'm glad for that, as my husband and parents are out again tonight, parting - (as I keep watch over Lucy!) 

I have to admit, it's been nice NOT to have to attended every event this year -:blush: but, I certainly would trade going out every weekend - for Lucy not being so ill these last few weeks - Good news - she's on the mend - and as bossy and demanding as ever (I wouldn't have it any other way):wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Lucy is on the mend and bossy,that's the best news ever!
I'm sure we'll get that snow...until we're sick of it. It sure is pretty though,when it first arrives...


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes, Michelle - Lucy is on the mend - and oh so bossy. She's sleeping in bed with us again - my back, is thankful for that. 

Thank you for your good wishes.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I love a LIGHT dusting of snow -- but hate to drive when it's snowing or icy on the roads.

When we have snow, I love being at home by the fireplace -- all curled up with the fluffs and an afghan.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think I really love the silence of snow most.:tender: It just mutes all the nasty loud sounds like car and truck noises around...blankets it all out. And then you just hear the chirping of birds, chickadees, and the little sound the chipmunks make.:wub: The best is cross country skiing in the woods all alone with absolutely no sound except the birds and your own breath. :thumbsup:
Oh and then there's the hooting WOO HOO'S :chili::chili: on the downhill ski trails. I have to say I like that too when I'm one of the Woo Hooers. :aktion033:
Allie - I'm so thrilled that Lucy's getting back to her old demanding self. That's a good thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I have a love hate thing with snow. I love the first couple of snows of the season. 
Snow brings back some very special memories of my sons school days. It turned into a tradition that everyone would gather at our house when school was called off. If they couldn't walk over I had 4 wheel drive and would go pick them up. I'd make soup or chili and the boys would play games or watch movies all day (after they got older it turned into poker) If the snow was big enough I would have several boys stay for days. I really miss that and those days were some of the best. Even now when we get a snow I get that "great! schools out" feeling and make soup.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Sandcastles said:


> Mary,
> 
> My very best friend, gave this to me years ago - - - oh, how I love it!
> 
> I met and loved David McCord, he was a personal friend of Frosts', and became a dear friend of mine . . .


Allie, I love the inscription on his gravestone ... as I do so many found on the gravestones in old New England cemetaries.

_"I had a lover's quarrel with the world"_


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I love snow!

It rarely snows here - but we did get a few inches last year for a while.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Snow*

Snow is just beautiful in the country on top of mountains. I live in Florida so, to get the FULL EFFECT I went Quebec and Montreal 2 years ago. It was just SPLENDID but I could not live there and work :w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

MaryH said:


> ... I think I know.
> His house is in the village though;
> He will not see me stopping here
> To watch his woods fill up with snow.


My little horse must think it queer;
To stop without a farmhouse near,
Between the woods and frozen lakes,
the darkest evening of the year.

He gives his harness bells a shake;
to ask if there is some mistake.
.................something about downy flake.
?????????????????? OH RATS,
(the stroke has caused some memory loss!)


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Yeah, I was hoping someone would continue on ... like Sher, and probably Allie, too, since she started the quote, I love this poem. It really does remind me of what I love about winter in New England ...

He gives his harness bells a shake
To ask if there is some mistake.
The only other sound's the sweep
Of easy wind and downy flake.

The woods are lovely, dark and deep.
But I have promises to keep,
And miles to go before I sleep,
And miles to go before I sleep.

Robert Frost


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Just now seeing this thread........Oh, I love, love Robert Frost, the poet! :aktion033:

You said it so well, snow is like safety and the warmth of the home somehow makes it all right with the world:wub: (for a little while). I love snow unless it lingers around for a long time and then it gets nasty looking:w00t:......

So glad your baby is on the mend. I missed some of that because of being so busy and not reading all the threads but as long as everything is well with her, that is what counts. :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I always loved the first snowfall,the quietness, but I hope I never have to spend a winter again in snow. In 1998 we had so much snow, 3 1/2 to 4 ft on our roof:w00t: here's a few photo's of that winter and our old house. My husband on our roof, now I enjoy the sunshine in 60 to 70 degree weather. I love it


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I always loved the first snowfall,the quietness, but I hope I never have to spend a winter again in snow. In 1998 we had so much snow, 3 1/2 to 4 ft on our roof:w00t: here's a few photo's of that winter and our old house. My husband on our roof, now I enjoy the sunshine in 60 to 70 degree weather. I love it


YIKES Paula, where do you live---Alaska?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Northern Idaho:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I love snow, but only in pictures. I don't miss it.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

MalteseJane said:


> I love snow, but only in pictures. I don't miss it.


I'm with you, 'cept I don't even like pictures. Gives me a chill. Don't miss the mess, or the shoveling! Yes, the desert gets HOT, but ya don't have to shovel hot! :huh:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I always loved the first snowfall,the quietness, but I hope I never have to spend a winter again in snow. In 1998 we had so much snow, 3 1/2 to 4 ft on our roof:w00t: here's a few photo's of that winter and our old house. My husband on our roof, now I enjoy the sunshine in 60 to 70 degree weather. I love it


I LOVE those pictures! How enchanting . . .

know that it's a lot of hard work - But, how lovely is a fresh coat of snow . . .


----------

